# EVAP emissions code (small leak)



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

So, I have a CE light and the code was a "small leak" in the EVAP emissions. 

Could be a bad gas cap (yes, its on tight). Any other potential problem areas to check?


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

it could be your purge valve (N80 valve)


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

Got the same error code not too long long ago.
Swapped gas caps....no good. 

Ended up being the N80 valve as mentioned.

It's cheap at World Impex: http://www.worldimpex.com/item_detail.html?sku=245916


----------



## illogik (Apr 8, 2009)

+2


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

cheaper here

http://www.audipartsnationwide.com/partlocator/index.cfm?action=searchCatalogOEM&siteid=215503


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

I called the dealer and asked the parts guy which is replaced more often: Gas cap or EVAP Purge Valve. The EVAP Purge Valve (or N80 valve) is what he said, and they kept a bunch of them in stock. Picked one up for $18 and just installed it.

I've heard when these go bad they make a clicking sound that I thought I heard... which unless its just my imagination, is now gone.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

FYI - for those who don't know... this is the EVAP Purge Valve we're talking about.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Update: Check engine light went off today. 
Looks like it was the EVAP Purge valve as suspected.


----------

